# headlight alignment



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

I've noticed that my headlights are pointed somewhat down on the road. Its fine for city driving but gets annoying as hell on a highway without lights such as I-10 in the middle of nowhere. The high beams illuminate ahead of me but the regular lights dont. Is this just my car or is tha how its made? and is there an adjustment screw?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Common issue with the 04s, not sure which yours is. What I have heard is it has something to do with the headlights being aligned with some kind of shipping inserts in the struts, causing the headlights to be aimed low when the stops were removed. There are alignments screws for both the headlights and fog lights, check the owner's manual for location.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

djdonte said:


> I've noticed that my headlights are pointed somewhat down on the road. Its fine for city driving but gets annoying as hell on a highway without lights such as I-10 in the middle of nowhere. The high beams illuminate ahead of me but the regular lights dont. Is this just my car or is tha how its made? and is there an adjustment screw?


These projector lights also give you a clear line of delineation between the lit areas and unlit; something that takes some getting used to. 

My wife's Mazda 3 is the same way; it can be particularly unnerving when driving up and down hilly terrain. 

Best bet is to adjust them up a little, but there's a fine line between just right and too much.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

djdonte said:


> I've noticed that my headlights are pointed somewhat down on the road. Its fine for city driving but gets annoying as hell on a highway without lights such as I-10 in the middle of nowhere. The high beams illuminate ahead of me but the regular lights dont. Is this just my car or is tha how its made? and is there an adjustment screw?


Open you hood look behind the headlights and you'll see a screw for a philips screw driver that is you adjustment screw, on the headlight assembly itself it will say beam adjustment and it will have what direction to turn the screw for up and down. Park in your garage where it is flat and lever or find a wall to point your headlights at so that they'll be pointing at the same level.







If you want the correct Headlight Aiming procedure I can send that to you just PM me.


----------

